# Catwoman on the Batpod



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just completed this last night. 

When I pinned it to the base, I had the idea to tip it over slightly, to give
it a more dynamic look. 




























Some close ups. 




























Sean


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic Build!:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Thanks very much! I really enjoyed your build of this, too. 

Sean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see it complete. Is it just me or does the catsuit look slightly textured?


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I didn't notice any different texturing on the figure. Might be the way it's turning up in the photos. 

Sean


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

Just for accuracy, her heels are METAL not fully black.










Otherwise fantastic job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! 
(I couldn't see the photos at work, and I finally remembered to look when I got home )


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Great! I can't wait for the Princess Diaries and Les Misérables versions.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

secretreeve said:


> Just for accuracy, her heels are METAL not fully black.
> 
> Otherwise fantastic job.


Thanks very much! And the heel detail is duly noted for the next one.



John P said:


> Excellent!
> (I couldn't see the photos at work, and I finally remembered to look when I got home )


Thanks very much, John. This was a fun one to do.



Paper Hollywood said:


> Great! I can't wait for the Princess Diaries and Les Misérables versions.


Thanks. And I'm the guy who's done about a dozen different bashes of the Victim figure so far, so don't tempt me.


----------

